
Ernesto Posse: Computer science: neither a science nor about computers - olalonde
http://ernestoposse.blogspot.com/2012/06/computer-science-neither-science-nor.html
======
ForestC
I suspect that the author of this post simply paraphrased Hal Abelson's
introductory lecture to MIT's "Structure and Interpretation of Computer
Programs" class.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYKRVNQ_MqE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYKRVNQ_MqE)

